# 2 bomber lots 4/s



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

5 on left will need new hooks...........$17 ..............ones on right are good to go........$45..............$55 for both lots shipped p/p


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

